
Changes at YouTube - Phasing You out of Youtube (vid) - nickb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V025E_b5I4g&feature=player_embedded
======
jadence
Wow. The creator of this video has a rather large sense of entitlement.

~~~
pedalpete
Really. I completely agree. It's great to give feedback to a company on their
products and services, but to tell the company 'we want this back, too bad if
you can't make money off it', is going a bit far. He's gotta realize that if
there is a market for the smaller channels, either YouTube will figure it out
(maybe with his help), or some other company will serve the need. If not, than
maybe there just isn't a market with a viable business model to make it work.
He can't expect a company to keep loosing money just so he has a place to put
his videos.

------
seldo
YouTube has to do this to dig out of their gigantic monetization hole:

<http://www.businessinsider.com/is-youtube-doomed-2009-4>

They have a net loss of _half a billion dollars a year_. Even at Google that's
not the kind of number you can ignore.

Basically, YouTube gives a ton of revenue to small video producers who are
popular in niches, but doesn't earn any money from those guys because
advertisers are too scared to put ads on user-generated content. So instead of
changing advertiser behaviour (which would be really hard), they are instead
trying to funnel users to content that _can_ be easily monetized. It remains
to be seen if this will work or just piss off their users and kill YouTube.

~~~
abstractbill
_They have a net loss of _half a billion dollars a year__

Repeating this ad infinitum doesn't make it true. A single report, from a
single analyst, speculated that they may be losing that much.

